

Be on a plane - chegra84
http://chestergrant.posterous.com/be-on-a-plane

======
snitko
_My hypothesis is that anxiety arise due to the illusion of control. On the
plane, if it fell out of the sky there was nothing that I could do; I had to
accept my fate. Filling in the form, I took agency for any mistakes made._

I'd say, for most people, it's quite the contrary. They are anxious when they
are NOT in control. Pilots in the cockpit are less anxious because they are in
control of the plane, while pilots flying as passengers may feel anxious not
less than a regular passenger (that's what I heard one pilot say). On the
other hand, I'm never anxious when filling out some papers. I am in control of
them, I enjoy doing this and I know I would do it better than anyone else
would do it for me.

So that might not be the best advice for everyone. I would agree that we work
best when we are not stressed, but apparently that means different things for
different people.

